# Besoin d'avis éclairé pour long voyage en tout genre



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Ben voilà, on a décidé.
Dans moins d'un an (mars 2007) on part à deux pour un an de voyage.
Le parcours : Canada, Etats Unis, Amérique Centrale, Amérique du sud.
Les trajets : à pieds le plus souvent, bus, location de voiture, ma vie dans un sac à dos.
Le budget : 8000 euros / personne.

J'ai bien essayé d'aller voir dans des forums spécialisés : genre "au bout du monde", mais c'est tellement énorme que je passe plus de temps à chercher qu'à trouver et mes questions ne sont pas assez paufinées pour avoir une quelconque chance de réponse claire et précise. 

Comme je sais que vous êtes nombreux à avoir voyagé ou à avoir vécu dans les pays concerné que je me suis dit que ce serait bien de profiter de votre expérience.

Mes questions portent en partie sur l'administratif (le visa américain, les taxes, les pourboires aux passages de frontières ...)
Mais elles portent aussi sur les différentes cultures rencontrées (pays riches, pays pauvres) et les différents climats.
Et puis que faut il emporter pour un an de voyage : le vital et le surplus à éviter.
Le matériel : où trouver les meilleurs sacs à dos ? ...

.....

Et les trucs à ne pas manquer  

Votre avis m'intéresse et vos conseils aussi : ce projet est à la fois excitant et effrayant  

D'avance Merci  

Ps : si d'autres personnes souhaites partir et qu'ils ont des questions ça me ferait plaisir qu'ils se greffent à se sujet. On pourrait s'encourager et s'enthousiasmer mutuellement.


----------



## Pierre-Jean GOULIER (1 Mai 2006)

Un site gouvernemental pour des infos sérieuses, avec une partie où il est bon de prendre ses infos afin d'éviter les ennuis...

Bon courage !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2006)

Merci

J'ai regardé et toute les destinations semblent plus ou moins sécurisés sauf pour la colombie. Et pour cette destination, j'ai deux sons de cloches : celle de l'ambassade (surtout à éviter :afraid: ) et puis des gens (qui n'y sont pas allés mais qui ont entendu des gens y aller) qui disent que c'est possible en prenant des précautions ...


----------



## yvos (2 Mai 2006)

1ère question: as-tu l'habitude de voyager?

D'une manière générale, diplomatie.fr est assez pessimiste par rapport à la situation réelle (ou ressentie par les touristes), mais en la matière, c'est difficile de faire autrement pour un site officiel, même si leur responsabilité n'est jamais engagée.

Le plus simple à mon avis est de n'avoir aucun plan prédéterminé: tu rencontreras forcément des gens sur ton parcours, et à tout moment, tu es libre de rédéfinir ton parcours. L'erreur serait à mon sens d'avoir un programme (ce qui est souvent le cas car beaucoup choisissent des parcours démesurés avec des billets d'avions inclus dans un package - ce qui n'est pas ton cas) 
Je ne connais que la Bolivie et la Chili, mais des blogs pullulent littéralement sur l'Amerique du sud. 
Tu peux aller sur www.uniterre.com qui est un vaste portail de sites persos...qualité inégale, mais un moyen de récupérer de l'info
Checke les forums dédiés: 
www.lonelyplanet.fr (ou la version US, car sur la version française, ça ne brasse pas assez et ça se regarde pas mal le nombril  )
www.voyageforum.fr (même remarque)
www.abm.fr (ça tient assez la route)
www.routard.fr (grosses réserves suivant les sections)

sinon, un site que je trouve totalement excellent, avec une vision un peu plus culturelle : http://www.baronbaron.com/
plusieurs des pays que tu vas traverser y sont traités.

pour le visa américain: tout dépend de ton passeport. Les tout nouveaux passeports biométriques t'exonèrent de cette obligation. Certains passeports à lecture optique permettent également de s'en passer. Les plus anciens t'obligent à avoir un visa, à la fois cher et pénible à avoir, donc demande tout simplement un nouveau passeport...tu as largement le temps. Mais quoiqu'il arrive, vérifie là

pour le sac à dos, un seul conseil: tu pourras quasiment tout acheter progressivement, au cours de ton voyage (surtout si tu commences par amérique du nord )...donc n'essaie pas d'avoir un truc exhaustif (chose impossible de toutes façons). Le truc indispensable? des boules quies


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> 1ère question: as-tu l'habitude de voyager?



Trois mois en nouvelle calédonie et 1 mois et demi en guyane française. Je vois un peu ce que peut être un voyage mais j'ai toujours été accueillit dans de la famille et c'est presque la France. Là ça fait une grande différence. 




			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> D'une manière générale, diplomatie.fr est assez pessimiste par rapport à la situation réelle (ou ressentie par les touristes), mais en la matière, c'est difficile de faire autrement pour un site officiel, même si leur responsabilité n'est jamais engagée.



Oui ils ont l'air de se décharger de tous les problèmes que l'on pourrait rencontrer ...



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Le plus simple à mon avis est de n'avoir aucun plan prédéterminé: tu rencontreras forcément des gens sur ton parcours, et à tout moment, tu es libre de rédéfinir ton parcours. L'erreur serait à mon sens d'avoir un programme (ce qui est souvent le cas car beaucoup choisissent des parcours démesurés avec des billets d'avions inclus dans un package - ce qui n'est pas ton cas)



Tiens je pensais le contraire ... mais c'est vrai que les seules fois où j'ai voyagé j'avais un plan, et que j'ai été déçue par ce plan.




			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais que la Bolivie et la Chili, mais des blogs pullulent littéralement sur l'Amerique du sud.
> Tu peux aller sur www.uniterre.com qui est un vaste portail de sites persos...qualité inégale, mais un moyen de récupérer de l'info
> Checke les forums dédiés:
> www.lonelyplanet.fr (ou la version US, car sur la version française, ça ne brasse pas assez et ça se regarde pas mal le nombril  )
> ...



Je vais potasser et poserais des questions plus tard.



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> pour le visa américain: tout dépend de ton passeport. Les tout nouveaux passeports biométriques t'exonèrent de cette obligation. Certains passeports à lecture optique permettent également de s'en passer. Les plus anciens t'obligent à avoir un visa, à la fois cher et pénible à avoir, donc demande tout simplement un nouveau passeport...tu as largement le temps. Mais quoiqu'il arrive, vérifie là


http://www.amb-usa.fr/consul/nivfr/bvisas/defaut.htm

Quand j'ai parler à un pote de mon projet (lui il a fait le cambodge en humanitaire pendant un an) il m'a dit : "quand on part pendant un an, soit on a de l'argent, soit on a du temps ..."   J'ai pas mal de temps 




			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> pour le sac à dos, un seul conseil: tu pourras quasiment tout acheter progressivement, au cours de ton voyage (surtout si tu commences par amérique du nord )...donc n'essaie pas d'avoir un truc exhaustif (chose impossible de toutes façons). Le truc indispensable? des boules quies



Je pensais au coupe ongle 


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2006)

C'est assez terrifiant c'est histoire de visa et de passeport biom&#233;trique.

Les Etats Unis ferment leurs portes et exigent un passeport biom&#233;trique (avec empreinte digitale) pour tous les &#233;trangers et m&#234;me les ressortissants des pays faisant partie du programme d'exemption de visa (dont la France).
Mais pour les titulaires d'un passeport &#224; puce &#233;lectronique (appel&#233; passeport delphine) d&#233;livr&#233; avant le le 26 octobre 2005, ils sont exempt&#233; de visa ... ici

Or, la France ne d&#233;livre pas encore de passeport biom&#233;trique.
Et pour le visa, il faut se d&#233;placer jusqu'&#224; Paris pour un entretien individuel. ici

Le mien a &#233;t&#233; d&#233;livr&#233; avant le 26 octobre 2005 et c'est un delphine. Mais celui de mon copain est p&#233;rim&#233;. 

Je me demande s'il faut attendre la venue &#233;ventuelle d'un passeport biom&#233;trique mais la situation &#224; l'air coinc&#233;e ici.

On aurait put se dire que la France est compl&#233;tement contre cette id&#233;e de fichage g&#233;n&#233;tique mais les empreintes des &#233;trangers venant en France sont exig&#233;es... 

C'est pas simple de voyager. J'veux juste traverser les Etats Unis et passer par Los Angeles et San Francisco histoire de mais bon plan gal&#232;re en fait :mouais:


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> C'est assez terrifiant c'est histoire de visa et de passeport biométrique.
> 
> Les Etats Unis ferment leurs portes et exigent un passeport biométrique (avec empreinte digitale) pour tous les étrangers et même les ressortissants des pays faisant partie du programme d'exemption de visa (dont la France).
> Mais pour les titulaires d'un passeport à puce électronique (appelé passeport delphine) délivré avant le le 26 octobre 2005, ils sont exempté de visa ... ici
> ...



zou, pas de panique, la France délivre déjà des passeports biométriques, ce qui permet d'éviter le visa. Sinon, tu peux toujours payer le visa hors de prix pour utiliser ton ancien passeport. En plus, tu as un an devant de toi! 
Si tu stresses pour cela, je sais pas comment tu vas gérer ton sac à dos entourée de gentils péruviens prêts à te délester 

Ma copine a fait faire un passeport biométrique en moins de 15 jours à Paris fin mai (on part à NY en aout) et cerise sur le gateau, ils lui ont même laissé son autre passeport encore valide pour qu'elle puisse utiliser des visas déjà achetés dessus


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Tiens je pensais le contraire ... mais c'est vrai que les seules fois où j'ai voyagé j'avais un plan, et que j'ai été déçue par ce plan.



Quand je suis parti 1 mois complet au japon, je n'avais pas de plan a part rester a Hiroshima durant le festival de dessin animé et le reste du temps j'ai voyagé grâce a mon rail pas. Le pied total, j'ai rencontré pas mal de monde, dormi souvent chez l'habitant et dans un Youth Hotel a Hiroshima. Je déteste les voyages "organisé" ou du moins planifiés, j'aime découvrir la vie comme les habitants du pays ou de la région. Il m'arrive de louper des trucs, mais bon, j'ai fait d'autre choses, d'autres découvertes... Je suis notamment descendu tout au Sud du Japon alors que j'avais pas imaginer voir cette région et ça, grâce a un Japonais rencontré dans un train de nuit qui  ne parlait pas anglais mais un peu Espagnol et qui m'as invité un Week End a venir visiter sa ville. Le pied total


----------



## boddy (26 Juin 2006)

Pour les States, quel que soit ton passeport tu n'échapperas pas aux empreintes digitales : ou elles sont sur ton passeport, ou ils les prendront à l'immigration (et ta photo en plus).


----------



## -Theush- (26 Juin 2006)

Salut Odré,
Je suis partis en Australie 4 mois avec une organisation qui s'appelle wep http://www.wep.org/site.php?lan=fr
C'est un truc belge mais je connais des Francais qui ont fait les démarches administrativres pas poste.
La formule que j'ai choisis était le "jobs and travel"
Tu trouves un boulot sur place, et dès que tu as gagné assez d'argent ben tu voyages a ta guize etc... et il y a des correspondants sur place qui te permettent de trouver des jobs... Mais il ne font ca que pour l'Australie et La nouvelle zéélande (mais l'australie est aussi grande que l'europe)
Maintenant il semblerait que ce soit plus une visite du continent Américain que vous voudriez faire, en un an tu peux faire beaucoup, mais pas tous.
Alors le tout est de savoir ce que tu veux vraiment faire, vous voulez peut etre passer plus de temps dans les caraibes que dans la cordillère des Andes perché a 8000 mètres.
C'est a toi de voir. Maintenant pour ce qui est des visas il est évident que c'est ce qui demandera le plus de problèmes (en tout cas aux states, parce que pour aller des states au Mexique il n'y a aucun problème), c'est pour ca que partir sans plan de vol ( évidement très excitant) ca veut dire qu'il se peut que vous devriez attendre un visa, une autorisation... ou que vous vous retrouviez dans un endroit bloqué pour des semaines sans argent, endroit ou dormir... Et peut etre au moment les moins agréable(une petite tornade en floride???une guérilla en colombie???)
De plus si vous ne vous etes pas renseigné sur le continent en lui meme avant vous resterez la où vous aurez atterri. Meme si le prix d'un vols la bas est moins cher qu'ici, mieux vaut faire une genre de descente du continent (ou remontée) que de faire des allé retour etc
Donc surtout bien se renseigner sur chaque pays (culture, administration(le plus dificile sans doute, ceryains pays sont très strictes sur la nourriture aux douanes, donc faire ces pays en premiers pour pouvoir ramener des trucs,...), lieux touristiques...) et ensuite faire un itinéraire tout en prévoyant une semaine ou deux entre chaque étapes pour vous permettre de zizaguer et vivre l'aventure.(maintenant la martinique n'est pas très grande, rien ne vous empeche d'y consacré un mois sans rien de prévu et visiter a votre guise les distilleries, les cultures de banane, les plages, faire de la plongé sur les massifs coraliens...)
Maintenant pour le materiels c'est très superflus. 
J'en connais qui font des kilomètres avec un baluchon et un bout de tisu comme vetement (bon il est mort quatre fois mais soit)
Voila, j'éspère que ca vous permet d'orienter vos recherches.
Bien a vous tous 
Theush


----------



## yvos (26 Juin 2006)

vous vous montez un peu la t&#234;te, l&#224; 
une quantit&#233; de visas sur ce continent (contrairement &#224; d'autres) se r&#233;duisent &#224; de simples coups de tampons gratuits &#224; la travers&#233;e de la fronti&#232;re , mis &#224; part bien s&#251;r les visas de longue dur&#233;e (variable suivant les pays...de 1 &#224; 3 mois)
argentine, bolivie, bresil, chili, paraguay, uruguay, mexique, perou (c'est &#224; dire d&#233;j&#224; la moiti&#233; largement de ton voyage...)... pas de visa->tampon aux fronti&#232;res.

Quant &#224; pr&#233;voir, hormi les grandes lignes &#224; cause des saisons, vraiment, quel int&#233;r&#234;t??
Connaitre les administrations &#224; distance? Vaguement utile. Tu tomberas toujours sur un autre voyageur (voir des cohortes!) qui viennent de l&#224; o&#249; tu vas et peuvent donner de VRAIS tuyaux et astuces, quitte &#224; changer ton plan de vol. Ca se trouve, tu n'arriveras pas &#224; traverser le continent tellement tu seras devenue accro &#224; la coca :style:

Odr&#233;, ach&#232;te toi le Lonelyplanet version anglaise : "Southamerica on a shoestring", et hop, c'est parti


----------



## -Theush- (26 Juin 2006)

Je sais pas moi je n'oserais pas m'aventurer comme ca... bon chacun son truc


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> zou, pas de panique, la France délivre déjà des passeports biométriques, ce qui permet d'éviter le visa. Sinon, tu peux toujours payer le visa hors de prix pour utiliser ton ancien passeport. En plus, tu as un an devant de toi!
> Si tu stresses pour cela, je sais pas comment tu vas gérer ton sac à dos entourée de gentils péruviens prêts à te délester
> 
> Ma copine a fait faire un passeport biométrique en moins de 15 jours à Paris fin mai (on part à NY en aout) et cerise sur le gateau, ils lui ont même laissé son autre passeport encore valide pour qu'elle puisse utiliser des visas déjà achetés dessus



Merci c'est THE info que je cherchais !
Je n'ai trouvé nulle part quelqu'un pour me dire que ces fichus passeport biométriques existent en France.... ouf. Mon boulot c'est de faire des photos d'identités aux normes ... et ils m'ont stressé avec leurs histoires de papiers. 

Voilà ça change tout  

Je me suis longuement demandé si je faisais ce voyage en travaillant sur place ou si j'économisais et j'allais à l'aventure. Donc merci pour l'info -teush-

Parce que mon principal soucis reste le fric ... bon j'ai un an mais faut pas que je me relâche mais j'ai pas envie non plus d'accepter n'importe quoi (comme en ce moment c'est bientôt finit). J'ai pas envie que mon copain paye mon voyage, c'est aussi ça le chalenge.


----------



## boddy (27 Juin 2006)

"J'veux juste traverser les Etats Unis et passer par Los Angeles et San Francisco histoire de mais bon plan galère en fait"

Je ne connais pas l'Amérique Latine, par contre je connais très bien les States et le Canada. Si ton principal souci c'est le fric (8000  pour un an, avec tous ces pays, même à pied une fois sur place, perso, je trouve que ca fait pas beaucoup...), commence par les Etats Unis et le Canada parce que si tu as regardé le site de l'Ambassade pour la demande de visa, tu auras vu qu'il y a aussi des exigeances de retour si tu es en CDI et/ou des exigeances financières : les 3 derniers mois de tes relevés bancaires. Si ils estiment que tu n'as pas les moyens financiers pour ton passage sur leur territoire : tu n'auras pas ton visa.

Alors, si tu commences par là, ça devrait passer.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2006)

odr&#233 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour le visa, il faut se d&#233;placer jusqu'&#224; Paris pour un entretien individuel. ici


inexact
Il est possible de se faire d&#233;livrer un visa am&#233;ricain aupr&#232;s de n'importe autre ambassade/
consulat dans le monde
Et certains services sont beaucoup moins engorg&#233;s  que Paris   

( je passe r&#233;guli&#232;rement devant le service rue St Florentin  , et il n'y pas que des demandeurs francais dans la longue queue)

Au cas o&#249; vous l'oubliez , la France fait partie de la Communaut&#233; Europ&#233;enne 
( regardez votre passeport... il y a &#233;crit  "union europ&#233;enne", le nom du pays apparait ensuite)
dans certaines conditions  on peut obtenir un passeport europ&#233;en en s'adressant aux services d'autres pays de la communaut&#233;


----------



## yvos (27 Juin 2006)

heu...de toutes fa&#231;ons....le visa US co&#251;te plus cher (85&#8364; je crois) et s'obtient plus difficilement que le passeport biom&#233;trique qui permet de s'affranchir du visa....donc....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2006)

boddy a dit:
			
		

> "J'veux juste traverser les Etats Unis et passer par Los Angeles et San Francisco histoire de mais bon plan gal&#232;re en fait"
> 
> Je ne connais pas l'Am&#233;rique Latine, par contre je connais tr&#232;s bien les States et le Canada. Si ton principal souci c'est le fric (8000 &#8364; pour un an, avec tous ces pays, m&#234;me &#224; pied une fois sur place, perso, je trouve que ca fait pas beaucoup...), commence par les Etats Unis et le Canada parce que si tu as regard&#233; le site de l'Ambassade pour la demande de visa, tu auras vu qu'il y a aussi des exigeances de retour si tu es en CDI et/ou des exigeances financi&#232;res : les 3 derniers mois de tes relev&#233;s bancaires. Si ils estiment que tu n'as pas les moyens financiers pour ton passage sur leur territoire : tu n'auras pas ton visa.
> 
> Alors, si tu commences par l&#224;, &#231;a devrait passer.


On commence par l&#224; en effet, c'est pour &#231;a que l'on a pr&#233;vut la date au printemps : pour &#233;viter l'hiver canadien ...

Ils ont l'air d'&#234;tre tr&#232;s stricte en effet (allez vous assassiner le pr&#233;sident de la r&#233;publique, &#234;tes vous communistes ? homosexuels ? contre l'avortement ?) mais bon j'ai quand m&#234;me envie d'aller voir la gueule des vrais am&#233;ricians, pas ceux qu'on nous montre. 
Avec ce budget : je peux rester environ trois mois en pays riches et le reste en pays pauvres. Apr&#232;s plus je reste en "haut" plus je suis &#224; cours. Mais en m&#234;me temps, je ne suis pas s&#251;re de ne pas me faire tout voler dans les autres pays .

Sinon, le passeport biom&#233;trique est je pense la solution pour &#233;viter les tracas administratifs, parce que bon l'administratif on en a toute la journ&#233;e ici alors si je pouvais m'en passer en "vacances" ce serait pas plus mal hein :rateau:

Merci 

Question idiote : le passeport europ&#233;en est il bien vu en Am&#233;rique ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Juin 2006)

odré a dit:
			
		

> Question idiote : le passeport européen est il bien vu en Amérique ?


Ayant vécu là bas , je vais te dire un truc
Ton passeport , à part à la frontière et dans quelques banques , ils en ont rien à cirer.

tu sais une vaste majorité d'americains n'a pas de passeport,  ou n'en n'ont jamais vus et il n'existe pas de carte d'identité officielle. 
pièces non officielles là bas , pour les américains : carte de sécu et /ou permis de conduire et ... les cartes de paiments /crédits.

ces dernieres sont celles qu te serviront le plus


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Quelques nouvelles.

Le projet n'est pas du tout enterrer juste repousser à juin.
Quand on se lance dans un tel projet on se retrouve entre deux sensations : on a peur de trop en parler de peur de ne pas le faire (et que le désir de partir s'émousse) et on a aussi envie d'en parler à tous le monde. 
J'ai découvert recemment que notre colocatrice avait vécu 1 an au Canada, cette fille nous a fait briefing recemment et nous a booster ! Et tous ça parce qu'elle a avait vu traîner dans l'appart un livre sur comment voyager :mouais: 
Donc conclusion : il faut en parler !

---------

Premier souci et pas des moindre : connaître la langue du pays, l'apprendre  
Et je me suis souvenu d'un truc anodin (peut être pas finalement), posté par Yvos :



yvos a dit:


> Odré, achète toi le Lonelyplanet *version anglaise* : "Southamerica on a shoestring", et hop, c'est parti



Je vais me procurer toute leur collection sur le continent américain en VERSION ANGLAISE !!!!!

Et en ce moment on se matte les simpsons en anglais sous titré en anglais  (merci la colocatrice)

----------

Connaissez vous l'ANPE international : on peut s'abonner à des offres d'emplois, mettre en ligne son CV, et faire son profil.
En phase de test : je sais pas ce que ça peut donner...

Autres sites : 

Pass Planet et Les connaisseurs du voyage et bien sur Lonely Planet.

---------

J'avoue : j'espère secrètement donner envie à d'autre de voyager ....


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Premier souci et pas des moindre : connaître la langue du pays, l'apprendre
> Et je me suis souvenu d'un truc anodin (peut être pas finalement), posté par Yvos :



ouaaaaah l'autre, hé...je ne poste JAMAIS de trucs anodins...tout est pertinent et plein de sens  


et ouais....


 


par exemple....

l'ANPE, ça marche déjà pas ici, alors ailleurs..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> ouaaaaah l'autre, hé...je ne poste JAMAIS de trucs anodins...tout est pertinent et plein de sens
> 
> 
> et ouais....
> ...



C'est la Madame qui gère mon dossier ANPE qui m'a dit (véridique) "Je ne peux rien pour vous, mais il faut que l'on se voit une fois par mois" (sous entendu je veux des preuves de vos recherches actives)

Mais qui sait, on est jamais à l'abri d'un coup de pot !


----------



## yvos (5 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est la Madame qui gère mon dossier ANPE qui m'a dit (véridique) "Je ne peux rien pour vous, mais il faut que l'on se voit une fois par mois" (sous entendu je veux des preuves de vos recherches actives)




mais naaaaaaan...
ça va dire que si elle ne peut rien pour toi, tu peux en revanche quelque chose pour elle...j'sais pas, moi...occuper ses journées, discuter vaisselle..


----------



## ange_63 (5 Janvier 2007)

C'est clair que, vu comment ça marche chez nous, tu nes pas prête de trouver un job à l'international! :afraid: 

L'ANPE ne sert à rien, juste à avoir un bout de papier "carte de demandeur d'emplois" pour avoir les indemnités, des réductions,  :mouais: 

Quand les rendez-vous mensuels durent 7 min (temps dattente compris) je ne vois pas à quoi ça sert ! :hein: 


Bon courage Odré


----------



## Craquounette (5 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et puis que faut il emporter pour un an de voyage : le vital et le surplus à éviter.



Je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut absolument emporter je ne suis jamais partie aussi longtemps, mais un truc : vise le léger tant que tu peux. Je sais qu'il existe un site où un mec a mis tous ces trucs pour gagner des grammes par-ci par-là genre : couper la moitié du manche de sa brosse-à-dents  Je vais essayer de retrouver ça 




odré a dit:


> Le matériel : où trouver les meilleurs sacs à dos ? ...



Perso j'ai acheté de montagne mon sac au Vieux Campeur, c'est moins cher qu'en Suisse  Que tu l'achètes n'importe où, fais-toi conseiller par quelqu'un qui s'y connaît vraiment. Il y a des sacs à dos pour femme, nous n'avons pas la même morphologie que eux au niveau des épaules (pas que là me diras-tu  ). Et ton sac, s'il n'est pas bien adapté à toi, tu vas la piler sec... Imagine-toi avec ce sac sur les épaules pendant 1 année 

Pour tes destinations, j'ai été au Québec. Pour là, pas besoin de plan, tu vas rencontrer des gens hyper sympa et ouvert qui vont te proposer plein de choses à faire, à visiter selon tes intérêts.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il faut absolument emporter je ne suis jamais partie aussi longtemps, mais un truc : vise le léger tant que tu peux. Je sais qu'il existe un site où un mec a mis tous ces trucs pour gagner des grammes par-ci par-là genre : couper la moitié du manche de sa brosse-à-dents  Je vais essayer de retrouver ça





Craquounette a dit:


> Perso j'ai acheté de montagne mon sac au Vieux Campeur, c'est moins cher qu'en Suisse  Que tu l'achètes n'importe où, fais-toi conseiller par quelqu'un qui s'y connaît vraiment. Il y a des sacs à dos pour femme, nous n'avons pas la même morphologie que eux au niveau des épaules (pas que là me diras-tu  ). Et ton sac, s'il n'est pas bien adapté à toi, tu vas la piler sec... Imagine-toi avec ce sac sur les épaules pendant 1 année



En effet, j'ai voyager un mois avec un sac à dos pas cher et 15 kilos sur le dos et j'en ai baver ... parce que je pèse 45 kilos ... ça vous parait rien pour vous les mecs mais 15 kilos c'est juste 1/3 de mon poids :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

Tr&#232;s imprtant les bagages ( et /ou sac)

Remarque : dans mes d&#233;placements r&#233;cents j'ai vu que les jeunes generations se coltinent parfois des bagages &#233;normes
sac &#224; dos gigantesques et /ou parfois un 2 &#232; ( un devant un derriere) ou  3!
De vrais baudets !
.
Je ne parle m&#234;me pas des baggages &#224; roulettes ( pour barouder , pas bon du tout)

Il y a quelques ann&#233;es j'ai baroud&#233; des mois  avec un sac pas plus gros qu'un sac &#224; dos d'&#233;colier, m&#234;me pas plein en plus!
-
Aujourd'hui il y a des sacs formidablement bien concus :
- &#233;tanches ( important ca)
-avec des sangles bien pens&#233;es ( si vous crapahutez sac au dos une heure &#224; pied vous verrez vite le d&#233;sagrement des sacs mal concus qui cisaillent les &#233;paules !)
- penser &#224; un d&#233;tail : sac &#224; dos avec des poign&#233;es laterales et au dessus voire une sangle lat&#233;rale( amovible)  facon sac de sport
ca permet le transport rapide sur courtes distances  sans avoir &#224; mettre sur le dos( genre de l'arr&#234;t de bus au bus, du bus au  caf&#233; &#224; cot&#233; etc )

Quoi prendre dans son sac?
Je dirai...l'indispensable et  un tout petit peu de superficiel
Et faire preuve d'astuce et de bon sens
Du l&#233;ger ,  lavable- sechable rapide, vive le synth&#233;tique !

exemple : serviette de toilette
(il en faut une :  tous les h&#233;bergements n'en ont pas et on peut etre amen&#233; &#224; faire un brin de toilette en des lieux vari&#233;s :station service , fontaine, point d'eau divers  etc)
 au lieu d'emporter une gigantesque  serviette de toilette en coton, il est plus astucieux de prendre une petite serviette en tissu synthetique  genre serviette de nageur ( on en trouve dans tous les magasins de sport ou camping)
 ou... encore moins cher les serpilleres en tissus synthetiques ( si si , c'est pareil)
Pourquoi?
c'est l&#233;ger et  &#224; peine essor&#233; c'est quasi sec, alors qu' une serviette en coton mouill&#233;e c'est...lourd et ca ne s&#232;che pas forcement vite (voire schlingue un max !)

ne pas oublier que dans quasi tous les pays vous trouverez des produits locaux ( affaires de toilettes, vetements  etc)

Pour de longs voyages pr&#233;voir
- des chaussures de rando/marche /jogging de TOP qualit&#233; et si possible pas neuves

- une trousse pharmacie avec l'indispensable ( variable selon les destinations)
exemple une coupure en pleine mousson, dans la nature,  &#224; 10 kilometre du village , la mini trousse ca d&#233;panne  ( et on voit aussi l'interet du sac &#233;tanche)


un des multiples sites sur voyager l&#233;ger ( en anglais, bien fait)
http://www.onebag.com/

essayez de trouver des sites japonais ( tr&#232;s forts pour le cot&#233; pratique- l&#233;ger)

D'ailleurs sans rire j'ai connu une baroudeuse qui avait du Issey Myake dans son sac ( les celebres pliss&#233;s top fashion )
 car c'est costaud , ultra light dans les bagages et se porte partout, dans le bus ou en soir&#233;e chic !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

sympa ce fil.

on commence à discuter d'une traversée des US en moto d'Est en Ouest. Donc je suis content de m'abonner à ce fil qui me sera surement très utile.

Odre, penses à prendre un APN et une batterie supplémentaire. Pour décharger les cartes mémoires, tu devrais trouver des bornes pour graver le contenu et l'envoyer par la poste à quelqu'un de confiance.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> on commence &#224; discuter d'une travers&#233;e des US en moto d'Est en Ouest.


moto , l&#224; c'est encore une autre facon de faire les bagages
Qui d&#233;pend de ce que les b&#233;canes ont pour
 portes bagages et /ou espaces lateraux (et / ou sidecar ou.... remorque, je plaisante pas ,  un membre de ma famille a fait ca en gros groupe et 2 b&#233;canes les plus puissantes avaient des petites remorques)

Par ailleurs :ca se passe aux USA
logement?
En dur?genre  hotels ou Ymca youthhostels ?
ou camping avec tentes, sacs de couchages?

longues &#233;tapes?une personne par moto?
 des passagers paquets? 
Si c'est assez court , en saut de puces , le sac &#224; dos est envisageable

cot&#233; trousses es m&#233;caniques
B&#233;canes exotiques( genre les  modeles pointus, italiens ou anglais) ? 
ou plus courant: japonaises/allemandes vendues aux USA donc avec bon r&#233;seau de  garages concessionnaires ?


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2007)

Tous ces mots masqu&#233;s pour quelques renseignements afin de venir &#224; l'aes suisse, c'est lamentable, odr&#233;.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> moto , l&#224; c'est encore une autre facon de faire les bagages
> Qui d&#233;pend de ce que les b&#233;canes ont pour
> portes bagages et /ou espaces lateraux (et / ou sidecar ou.... remorque, je plaisante pas ,  un membre de ma famille a fait ca en gros groupe et 2 b&#233;canes les plus puissantes avaient des petites remorques)
> 
> ...



pas en groupe ou en cours de constitution. 2 sur la b&#233;cane surement en location. donc grosse chance en Harley (au moins je serai pas tent&#233; d'attaquer ) bagages: sacoche r&#233;servoir, gros sac &#224; poser sur porte bagages ou dans top case et voire: sacoches cavali&#232;res.

H&#233;bergement, on m'a dit qu les motels &#233;taient pas forc&#233;ment hors de prix. Tout tuyau bienvenue.


----------



## Craquounette (6 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Aujourd'hui il y a des sacs formidablement bien concus :
> - étanches ( important ca)



L'étanchéité du sac... AAaaahhhh oui  C'est comment dire LE plus important peut-être (en tous cas en montagne)... 

Certains sacs ont une housse étanche incorporée au sac. Autrement, tu peux t'acheter un pancho (t'en trouves à 5 Euro) que tu passes par dessus ton sac à dos; certains ont carrément la forme du sac à dos. Le pancho a l'avantage de protéger ton sac et de te protéger toi. Lorsque l'eau coule sur ton pancho, elle ne tombe pas directement sur ton pantalon contrairement à une veste de pluie et ce n'est pas un luxe  Perso, j'emballe toutes mes affaires (que je veux garder sèches) dans des sacs en plastique : ça les protège de la pluie et d'une fuite dans une gourde (du vécu), et de nouveau en montagne c'est pas top de repartir le lendemain matin avec des affaires mouillées...

Pour dormir il existe des "sacs à viandes"  Ce sont des sacs de couchage en soie, en coton, donc pas plus grand qu'une grande enveloppe et léger. Ca t'évite d'avoir la couverture de l'armée suisse directement sur la peau.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Janvier 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> L'étanchéité du sac... AAaaahhhh oui



Vasectomie?...


----------



## Craquounette (6 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vasectomie?...



Y a des fois, je ferais mieux de me taire  

Oui bon ben... bourses... sac... ça se ressemble...


----------



## Nexka (6 Janvier 2007)

J'avais pas vu ce thread, c'est bien de vouloir voyager comme ça :love: 

En tout cas si tu passes à Montréal avant mi septembre, dis moi, je t'hebergerai. 

Courage!!


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Janvier 2007)

Le Canada est un pays bilingue - anglais et français. Enfin, au Québec  

Sinon, tempête de neige aujourd'hui, tu as bien fait de ne pas venir en janvier, surtout pour tes déplacements à pied.

Partir un an, sans enfant, sac au dos, c'est magique. Je conseille, tout comme yvos, de ne pas trop organiser. Car tout sera à refaire, une fois rendus sur place. Se renseigner au max (lectures en bibliothèque, sur des sites, ne pas trop acheter de livres), avant de partir, pour connaître les bons spots, mais naviguer au gré de rencontres et des coups de coeur, c'est sûrement un des buts de votre voyage.

Je te conseille aussi d'acheter la plupart de tes affaires au Canada (si tu commences ici). Vérifie le prix des articles et compares, tu vas voir, c'est beaucoup moins cher ici.

Tiens, regarde les sacs à dos chez MEC, qui font dans le top qualité (se trouve partout au Canada, dont Montréal et la ville de Québec):

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...4302700149&bmUID=1168318547145&bmLocale=fr_CA

---

Au Québec, au Canada, on peut encore faire du stop sans danger. J'en ai fait durant 10 ans. Plaisant. Suffit de savoir se positionner sur la route.

Quel est votre itinéraire, actuellement? Je veux dire, de pays en pays?

---

info pour sacs à dos pour femmes: http://www.mec.ca/Main/content_text...8674067607&bmUID=1168318411867&bmLocale=fr_CA

Que c'est tentant de repartir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> ---
> 
> Au Québec, au Canada, on peut encore faire du stop sans danger. J'en ai fait durant 10 ans. Plaisant. Suffit de savoir se positionner sur la route.
> 
> ...



On m'a dit aussi qu'il fallait faire gaffe la nuit au ours ! Et donc que le camping sauvage n'était pas trop conseillé ... 

Actuellement l'itinéraire c'est arrivée à Montréal et puis ... ben surement direction Vancouver, Calgery (où l'on a une adresse) et puis direction les Etats Unis. 
J'ai vu que l'on pouvait pour envrion 800 dollars voyager en train pendant un an mais contrairement à la France, le réseau n'est pas très étendue et ça n'a pas l'air très rentable... On m'a conseillé la location de voiture, à deux en plus on coupe le coût par deux. Je me demandais si ces gens d'Amérique du nord (Etats Unis et Canada) ne voyagaient pas le plus souvent en avion. En effet à la première lecture des guides, ce qui m'a choqué c'est les distances énormes  !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Quoi prendre dans son sac?
> Je dirai...l'indispensable et  un tout petit peu de superficiel
> Et faire preuve d'astuce et de bon sens
> Du léger ,  lavable- sechable rapide, vive le synthétique !
> ...



Heu pour la jupe c'est pas du tout mon style.  
Des chaussettes pas neuves ? Pour pas se retrouver avec un 35 jeune fille ?

Le sac à dos faudra pas qu'il dépasse 10 kilos finalement.



ZRXolivier a dit:


> sympa ce fil.
> 
> on commence à discuter d'une traversée des US en moto d'Est en Ouest. Donc je suis content de m'abonner à ce fil qui me sera surement très utile.
> 
> Odre, penses à prendre un APN et une batterie supplémentaire. Pour décharger les cartes mémoires, tu devrais trouver des bornes pour graver le contenu et l'envoyer par la poste à quelqu'un de confiance.



Ah ça l'APN est déjà près depuis belle lurette. Faut que je me renseigne sur les prises : est ce les mêmes normes aux Etats Unis, au Canada, et en Amérique du sud ?
Je pensais à réserver une petite/moyenne/grande place sur le serveur d'un copain de confiance chez qui je transférerais les photos. Parce que les photos ce sera quand même mon principal feedback ...



supermoquette a dit:


> Tous ces mots masqués pour quelques renseignements afin de venir à l'aes suisse, c'est lamentable, odré.



Certes je suis extrêmement bien organisée. Il va juste falloir que j'apprenne le français de suisse. 



Craquounette a dit:


> L'étanchéité du sac... AAaaahhhh oui  C'est comment dire LE plus important peut-être (en tous cas en montagne)...
> 
> Certains sacs ont une housse étanche incorporée au sac. Autrement, tu peux t'acheter un pancho (t'en trouves à 5 Euro) que tu passes par dessus ton sac à dos; certains ont carrément la forme du sac à dos. Le pancho a l'avantage de protéger ton sac et de te protéger toi. Lorsque l'eau coule sur ton pancho, elle ne tombe pas directement sur ton pantalon contrairement à une veste de pluie et ce n'est pas un luxe  Perso, j'emballe toutes mes affaires (que je veux garder sèches) dans des sacs en plastique : ça les protège de la pluie et d'une fuite dans une gourde (du vécu), et de nouveau en montagne c'est pas top de repartir le lendemain matin avec des affaires mouillées...
> 
> Pour dormir il existe des "sacs à viandes"  Ce sont des sacs de couchage en soie, en coton, donc pas plus grand qu'une grande enveloppe et léger. Ca t'évite d'avoir la couverture de l'armée suisse directement sur la peau.



Ah oui l'étanchéité. Je pensais emballé toutes mes affaires qui craignent (APN ...) dans des sacs plastiques à zip. 
Pour la couverture de l'armée suisse je vais éviter , mais je vais investir dans un vrai sac de couchage.
Bon c'est les soldes, vais faire un tour chez Décathlon ...


----------



## Nexka (10 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> On m'a dit aussi qu'il fallait faire gaffe la nuit au ours ! Et donc que le camping sauvage n'était pas trop conseillé ...



Puis ya des loups aussi :affraid:


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2007)

odr&#233;;4124583 a dit:
			
		

> Des chaussettes pas neuves ? Pour pas se retrouver avec un 35 jeune fille ?
> .


je n'ai pas du tout parl&#233; de chaussettes , mais de chauss*ures*

Eviter de partir avec des chauss*ures* de marche  neuves
ou si quasi neuves, bien les roder avant.
Si possible en test r&#233;el

( j'ai un copain qui a amerement regrett&#233; de ne pas l'avoir fait; il a du changer tout son planning)


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2007)

suite &#224; mp

je reviens sur l'APN 

* bien s&#251;r le prot&#233;ger en sac &#233;tanche  pour le transport c'est bien

Mais il y a aussi une bidouille  &#224; la macgyver qui marche parfaitement pour divers types d'appareils photos
( utilis&#233;e par un copain photographe de presse baroudeur)

costumis&#233; un sac genre ziploc afin de pouvoir prendre une photo avec un appareil prot&#233;g&#233; de la pluie, du sable etc

une des facons de faire

prot&#233;ger son appareil tout en prenant des photos


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2007)

oul&#224; j'ai un peu l'impression qu'on se prend la t&#234;te...chaussures &#224; r&#244;der (changer son planning &#224; cause de &#231;a?  odr&#233;, tu vas quand m&#234;me pas faire un planning pour 1 an alors que c'est une chance inesp&#233;r&#233;e de voguer au gr&#233; des envies???), chaussettes..

...&#231;a risque d'&#234;tre un peu plus tendu quand tu te feras lac&#233;rer ton sac &#224; lima 

enfin...pour les prises &#224; travers le continent, ce n'est &#233;videmment pas les m&#234;mes...va voir sur le site www.lonelyplanet.com ...le format des prises y est affich&#233; dans les informations g&#233;n&#233;riques pour chacune des destinations.

De toutes fa&#231;ons, un adaptateur, &#231;a s'ach&#232;te partout et la majorit&#233; des matos ne pose aucun probl&#232;me en utilisation 110-220V.

pour le stockage de photonum&#233;rique, peut-&#234;tre que la solution disque dur portable (il ya un sujet specifique dans la section photo)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

yvos a dit:


> enfin...pour les prises à travers le continent, ce n'est évidemment pas les mêmes...va voir sur le site www.lonelyplanet.com ...le format des prises y est affiché dans les informations génériques pour chacune des destinations.
> 
> 
> De toutes façons, un adaptateur, ça s'achète partout et la majorité des matos ne pose aucun problème en utilisation 110-220V.



Je vais pas me trimballer avec tous les adaptateurs des pays. Je note.



yvos a dit:


> pour le stockage de photonumérique, peut-être que la solution disque dur portable (il ya un sujet specifique dans la section photo)



C'est ce sujet. 



yvos a dit:


> ...ça risque d'être un peu plus tendu quand tu te feras lacérer ton sac à lima



J'ai envie de voyager avec le moins possible de matos aussi parce que si on détrousse mon sac et qu'on vole mon APN, bon ben voilà, j'en rachète un mais si on me vole mes photos là je vais pas être contente 

----------

J'en profites pour remercier tous le monde pour vos précieux conseils


----------



## yvos (10 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je vais pas me trimballer avec tous les adaptateurs des pays. Je note.



un seul suffit  il n'y a de toutes façons pas  tant de standards





odré a dit:


> J'ai envie de voyager avec le moins possible de matos aussi parce que si on détrousse mon sac et qu'on vole mon APN, bon ben voilà, j'en rachète un mais si on me vole mes photos là je vais pas être contente



il n'y a pas de raison que cela t'arrive  ..mon propos était plus pour attirer ton attention sur le fait que c'est ta capacité d'adaptation qui sera la garantie d'un bon voyage, pas d'un sac à dos au millimetre (parce que faire/defaire/refaire un truc au millimetre, c'est rigolo au début, mais très vite, tu en as marre  )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2007)

Odré, va dans n'importe quel aéroport, ils vendent des adaptateurs universels. taille boite d'allumettes. autour de 10.

Prévois plusieurs cartes mémoires (pannes, vol...) il y a des cybercafés partout (ou presque), voire les hotels du type méridien, mercure, marriot... ils ont des pc avec internet pour leur client, tu plug un lecteur de carte usb et tu envoies tes photos où tu veux via un compte webmail ou mieux vers un hébergeur de photos.

Note pour les voyageurs: ces grands hotels sont parfait pour prendre un café et aller sur internet (quand c'est payant, ça reste abordable). Et comme il y a un peu de monde, on passe inaperçu.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2007)

Tiens autre truc utile
prendre un compte email avec un GROS espace de stockage sur l'interface en ligne
 ( genre gmail etc)

 permet de rester en contact sans &#234;tre oblig&#233; de nettoyer sa boite mail


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

Nous avons eut le feedback d'un WWOOFER qui nous a fait découvrir les WWOOF farms.
Ce n'est pas une histoire de chien 

C'est une organisation internationale qui propose une liste de fermes écologiques à travers le monde où l'on peut travailler bénévolement en échange d'un toit et nourriture.
Ils nous apprennent des techniques, on travaille pour eux. C'est un échange.
Et le WWOOFer choisit sa WWOOF farm. En bref, il s'inscrit, paie une adhésion, obtient une liste de fermes, se met en contacte, conclut un accord avec la ferme choisie et hop c'est parti. 

Et selon l'avis du WWOOFer, ça permet de voyager pas cher et utile, et de plus on apprend très vite le pays et la langue. 

http://www.wwoof.org/home.asp


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2007)

super info. Merci Odré.  

PS: pourvu que je tombe pas sur une ferme à Serpent :affraid:


----------



## Adrienhb (20 Mai 2007)

Hullo,

Deux remarques après avoir parcouru les derniers posts:
Pour le stockage de photos, un site est pas mal du tout: Smugmug. Payant, mais stockage illimité et vous pouvez retélécharger vos photos au format original.
Pour l'hébergement sur place: Une solution chez l'habitant: Servas. 

Valà, valà...

Bonne préparation.

A.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Hullo,
> 
> Deux remarques apr&#232;s avoir parcouru les derniers posts:
> Pour le stockage de photos, un site est pas mal du tout: Smugmug. Payant, mais stockage illimit&#233; et vous pouvez ret&#233;l&#233;charger vos photos au format original.



60 euros/an pour un usage normal et 150 euros/an pour usage pro : c'est honn&#234;te et c'est ce que je cherchais, je vais l'essayer : merci !



			
				ZXROlivier a dit:
			
		

> PS: pourvu que je tombe pas sur une ferme &#224; Serpent :affraid:



On compte faire un WWOOFing au Canada et un au Mexique, histoire d'att&#233;rir dans les aire anglophone et hispanophone mais je pense pas qu'ils &#233;l&#232;vent des autruches ... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Nous partons lundi et je pense donc assez s&#233;rieusement &#224; ce que je vais mettre dans mon sac. Jusque l&#224; je n'avais pas trop de soucis, puisque je pensais laisser mon ordinateur &#224; la maison, pensant qu'il me serait plus utile quand je rentrerais que pendant le voyage.
Mais, je sais pas pourquoi j'y pense maintenant, c'est un vieux machin (ibook G4 - 14 pouces de 2005 sous je sais plus quel f&#233;lin), quand je rentrerais il sera ultra d&#233;pass&#233; et peut &#234;tre qu'il risque (assez s&#251;rement m'a t'on dit mais je suis preneuse de confirmation) de ne plus red&#233;marrer au bout d'un an d'inactivit&#233; ... 
Ah ... j'aurais donc eu une fausse bonne id&#233;e. 
Or, &#231;a fait quelques semaines que je cherche des solutions pour stocker des donn&#233;es* pendant le voyage, ne voulant pas investir dans un disque dur externe (on peut pas voir ce qu'il y a dedans sans ordi, par exemple une photocopie d'attestation d'assurance, donc autant avoir une clef usb) il ne me restait que le net, accessible maintenant d'un peu partout. Mais g&#233;rer des donn&#233;es dans des cybercaf&#233;, je sais pas ce que &#231;a donne non plus, et j'ai test&#233; le transfert de 500 Mo sur un serveur sans passer par un protocole ftp c'est plut&#244;t long, m&#234;me tr&#232;s long ...
Si l'ibook l&#226;che en route, un informaticien en France se propose de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les donn&#233;es du DD que j'aurais d&#233;mont&#233; et envoy&#233; par la poste (comment faire &#231;a je sais pas encore et j'y pense qu'un petit peu ).

Bon parfait, je l'enm&#232;ne !

Donc j'ai pes&#233; sur ma balance approximative. 

un APN, un reflex argentique, 4 objectifs, un mini pied et un ibook : 6,5 kilos &#224; la louche. Ouch. Dont 2,5 kilos au moins pour l'ordi de 14 pouce (une surface non n&#233;gligeable).

Pour un sac de 10 kilos, il m'en reste 3,5 pour vivre ... sachant que je ne porte pas tout ce qui est d'utilit&#233; commune mais qu'il est hors de question que l'on porte &#224; ma place ne serais ce qu'un bout de mon mat&#233;riel, ce que je comprends parfaitement. 

Et l&#224; je me souviens aussi la raison majeure pour laquelle je voulais pas enmener cet ordinateur : je vais voir du pays et j'ai vraiment pas envie de me retrouver comme ici devant ce satan&#233; &#233;cran. Mais finalement si c'est pour perdre du temps &#224; courrir apr&#232;s au moment o&#249; j'en aurais besoin, ne serais-je pas en train de me tirer une balle dans le pied ? 

Voil&#224; donc la raison de mon insomnie du soir. Peut &#234;tre aurais la r&#233;ponse au r&#233;veil, mais si vous avez un avis ou v&#233;cu une exp&#233;rience similaire, je serais ravie de l'entendre.  Je sais aussi que je m'y prend un peu tard pour poser cette question mais par la m&#234;me occasion &#231;a me permet aussi de vous donner des nouvelles. 


Ps : pour info, histoire de pas vous taper les 3 pages du fil. On part un an (&#231;a veut rien dire, mais pour les assurances si on part plus d'un an on est consid&#233;r&#233; comme expatri&#233;, donc pas de frais m&#233;dicaux pris en charge au bout de 365 jours +1) en restant maximum 3 mois dans chaque pays. Ah les visa touristiques de 90 jours - liste non exhaustive c'est juste un plan donc &#231;a veut pas dire grand chose non plus, mais on nous le demande souvent alors &#233;talons le voyage r&#234;v&#233; (on fera s&#251;rement que la moiti&#233; et &#231;a se trouve pas ces pays l&#224; ).
Pays concern&#233;s : Canada, Etats Unis, Mexique, Costa Rica, Chili, P&#233;rou, Bolivie, Argentine, Br&#233;sil, et retour par la Guyane. 
Temps : 6 mois en pays anglophone/6 mois dans les pays latins et plus si affinit&#233;s. 

*dont des photos num&#233;riques et je m'aper&#231;ois aussi maintenant qu'elle me seront surtout utiles - ces photos - si je peux les traiter tout de suite, puisque l'appareil en question sera plus utilis&#233; comme un posem&#232;tre = testeur de lumi&#232;re pour les n&#233;ophytes.


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2007)

Et b&#233;h. Bonne bourre Odr&#233; 

Et profitez bien de votre road trip

[youtube]LZvRj726ipg[/youtube]


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Et ram&#232;ne nous plein de belles photos du soleil de nuit.


----------



## Bassman (7 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et ramène nous plein de belles photos du soleil de nuit.



Arrêtes tes cunneries, elle va essayer j'suis sûr...


----------



## Aurélie85 (7 Août 2007)

Odré... Tu sais ce qu'on en pense de cet ordi (surtout de MacG) avec Marie... Et ton namoureux, tu lui as demandé s'il était d'acc que tu passes du temps sur MacG, enfin, sur le net, enfin sur ton ordi, lors de votre voyage?   

Je suis sure que tu trouveras des cybercafés un peu partout!  

Peut-être pas sur les lacs salés (je sais plus dans quel pays c'est), mais je me dis qu'il vaut mieux passé un peu de temps dans les cybercafés que sur ton ordi. Et tu sais pourquoi en fait? C'est super cool les cafés internet dans les autres pays. Soit y a aussi des gens du voyages, donc marrant, soit y a les autochtones, et c'est là que ça devient super intéressant! Tu peux mater ce qu'ils matent sur le net ou discuter du bout du gras avec eux. 
Tiens, j'étais à l'époque en Pologne, avec qqn qui ne pouvait pas se passer du net pendant plus d'un jour, sleep résultat on est partit à la recherche d'un cybercafé, et dedans, y avait plein de *d*jeunes qui jouaient en ligne à un truc genre doom et qui hurlaient en polski des insultes. Bref, tout ça pour dire que ça été une expérience enrichissante, améliorant notre vocabulaire polonais d'un ou deux termes bien choisis.  

Et tout ça pour dire que non non non, Odré, ne prends pas ton ordi! :hein: 

Bien sûr, tu devras courir un peu partout, mais entrer dans un cybercafé, c'est aussi voir du pays!  

Bon ben voilà, tu as mis mon avis éclairé par la dynamo.  

Bon ben à part ça, je me rends pas compte du matos que tu vas emporter, de la mémoire des appareils et tout ça.  Alors peut-être que ça sera monstre pratique d'avoir un ordi pour stocker les données. Mais attention! Pas de MacG!  Ah oui, en fait, tu vas presque jamais avoir accès à internet... là-bas, a moins qu'il y aie le WiFi, donc en fait, prendre l'ordi c'était pour stocker les données et pas pour surfer... :rose: aie et moi qui t'accuse de tous les mots de plein de maux. :rose: :rose: :rose: 

Bon, ben je vais éteindre la dynamo, je suis pas sure qu'elle t'aide beaucoup là... :rose: 




/me penser à faire un AP avec la dynamo.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Odr&#233; le risque le plus important, c'est le vol !!!

Plus pratique, si c'est pour mettre tes photos num&#233;riques sur un support plus "vaste", c'est l'ipod video 80 Go avec le camera connector. Tu d&#233;charges tes cartes sur ton ipod et tu peux les visionner sans probl&#232;mes. Mais pour plus de s&#233;curit&#233;, il faudra que tu les sauvegardes par internet r&#233;guli&#232;rement. &#199;a me semble imp&#233;ratif en tout cas


----------



## supermoquette (7 Août 2007)

Tu veux dire qu'il faut qu'elle se m&#233;fie de son copain ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2007)

Moi, j'opterai pour un Palm. Pas un mod&#232;le tr&#232;s gros en capacit&#233; avec forcement un &#233;cran couleur et tout. Un simple mod&#232;le de base avec toutes tes donn&#233;es importantes comme tes adresses, tes fichiers importants en consultation avec un logiciel comme Wordsmith voir le calepin int&#233;gr&#233; etc.

Perso, en voyage, j'ai toujours mon Palm avec moi.

Ensuite, un iPod peut &#234;tre une bonne id&#233;e vu qu'il y a aussi un carnet d'adresse en synchro avant le d&#233;part avec le Mac et une parti permettant de lire des notes. Mais bon, je pr&#233;f&#232;res le Palm pour la possibilit&#233; d'&#233;diter les documents.

Quand je suis parti au Japon, j'avais mon Mac avec moi, mais c'&#233;tait un Duo, donc, l&#233;ger l&#233;ger. Aujourd'hui, j'ai un iBook 12 pouces pour la m&#234;me raison.

Quand a ton soucis de stockage de donn&#233;es, je ne comprend pas trop, tu parle d'appareil photo argentique et de photos num&#233;riques?

As tu pens&#233; a un compte DOt mac &#233;ventuellement? &#231;a peut &#234;tre utile aussi dans un cyber caf&#233;. Surtout si une personne peut r&#233;guli&#232;rement sauver les donn&#233;es en France en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Et ram&#232;ne nous plein de belles photos du soleil de nuit.





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4355729 a dit:
			
		

> Arr&#234;tes tes cunneries, elle va essayer j'suis s&#251;r...



J'ai d&#233;j&#224; pris une photo du soleil de la nuit.
​ 


			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4355767 a dit:
			
		

> C'est super cool les caf&#233;s internet dans les autres pays. Soit y a aussi des gens du voyages, donc marrant, soit y a les autochtones, et c'est l&#224; que &#231;a devient super int&#233;ressant! Tu peux mater ce qu'ils matent sur le net ou discuter du bout du gras avec eux.
> Tiens, j'&#233;tais &#224; l'&#233;poque en Pologne, avec qqn qui ne pouvait pas se passer du net pendant plus d'un jour, sleep r&#233;sultat on est partit &#224; la recherche d'un cybercaf&#233;, et dedans, y avait plein de *d*jeunes qui jouaient en ligne &#224; un truc genre doom et qui hurlaient en polski des insultes. Bref, tout &#231;a pour dire que &#231;a &#233;t&#233; une exp&#233;rience enrichissante, am&#233;liorant notre vocabulaire polonais d'un ou deux termes bien choisis.



Ah donc n'&#233;tiens pas ta dynamo tout de suite ! Ce que je me demandais surtout c'est si les connections &#233;taient bonnes dans les cybercaf&#233;, je pensais que c'&#233;tait plus de l'ordre de l'encvoi d'un email plut&#244;t que de jeux en lignes !
Par contre, le prix j'en ai aucune id&#233;e ...



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4355772 a dit:
			
		

> Odr&#233; le risque le plus important, c'est le vol !!!
> 
> Plus pratique, si c'est pour mettre tes photos num&#233;riques sur un support plus "vaste", c'est l'ipod video 80 Go avec le camera connector. Tu d&#233;charges tes cartes sur ton ipod et tu peux les visionner sans probl&#232;mes. Mais pour plus de s&#233;curit&#233;, il faudra que tu les sauvegardes par internet r&#233;guli&#232;rement. &#199;a me semble imp&#233;ratif en tout cas



Dans la nuit m'est venu aussi cette id&#233;e : un ipod. Il faut que je tranche rapidement ...
Mais pourquoi j'&#233;tais si s&#251;re de moi pendant 6 mois et je remet tout en cause une semaine avant ?   En m&#234;me temps, vu l'ordi j'y tiens pas temps que &#231;a, le mat&#233;riel en lui m&#234;me, et niveau sauvegardes sur internet, vu les temps de transfert il va falloir faire un sacr&#233; tri !



supermoquette a dit:


> Tu veux dire qu'il faut qu'elle se m&#233;fie de son copain ?



Pas pour le vol mais plut&#244;t l'aspect limite militaire, d&#233;j&#224; test&#233; en Espagne : "Fais pas ta guenille. T'as voulu te charger, je t'ai pr&#233;venu, tu assumes, tu arr&#234;tes de chougner et tu marches !"  :rateau:



gwen a dit:


> Moi, j'opterai pour un Palm. Pas un mod&#232;le tr&#232;s gros en capacit&#233; avec forcement un &#233;cran couleur et tout. Un simple mod&#232;le de base avec toutes tes donn&#233;es importantes comme tes adresses, tes fichiers importants en consultation avec un logiciel comme Wordsmith voir le calepin int&#233;gr&#233; etc.
> 
> Perso, en voyage, j'ai toujours mon Palm avec moi.



Ben si je peux pas voir ce qu'il y a dedans, faire un tri ect ...&#231;a ne me sert pas plus qu'une carte de 4 Go. Faut pas d&#233;conner les bonnes photos y'en a pas tant que &#231;a. 
Quand &#224; l'aspect administratif, on a aussi une place avec tous nos papiers sur un serveur s&#233;curis&#233;e en chambre blanche (h&#233;h&#233 mais pas de place pour les photos (faut pas pousser m&#233;m&#233




gwen a dit:


> Ensuite, un iPod peut &#234;tre une bonne id&#233;e vu qu'il y a aussi un carnet d'adresse en synchro avant le d&#233;part avec le Mac et une parti permettant de lire des notes. Mais bon, je pr&#233;f&#232;res le Palm pour la possibilit&#233; d'&#233;diter les documents.



Je n'est jamais eu d'Ipod entre les doigts ... Vais voir &#231;a. 



gwen a dit:


> Quand je suis parti au Japon, j'avais mon Mac avec moi, mais c'&#233;tait un Duo, donc, l&#233;ger l&#233;ger. Aujourd'hui, j'ai un iBook 12 pouces pour la m&#234;me raison.



Oui c'est aujourd'hui que je m'en mord un peu les doigts, j'ai choisi un portable pas tr&#232;s portable et je m'en souviendrais. 



gwen a dit:


> Quand a ton soucis de stockage de donn&#233;es, je ne comprend pas trop, tu parle d'appareil photo argentique et de photos num&#233;riques?



J'explique, mon bridge ne fait pas de photos expectionnelles non plus dans toute les circonstances (pour les photo de soleil de nuit bof) mais il me permet de faire des tests &#224; moindre frais et assez pouss&#233; afin d&#233;conomiser de la pellicule. Les vrais photos du voyage seront donc argentique, mais l&#224; pas de soucis, achat des pelloches sur place, d&#233;veloppement sur place (pas de tirage, pas de scans sur place) et envoi par la poste &#224; la maison ... 



gwen a dit:


> As tu pens&#233; a un compte DOt mac &#233;ventuellement? &#231;a peut &#234;tre utile aussi dans un cyber caf&#233;. Surtout si une personne peut r&#233;guli&#232;rement sauver les donn&#233;es en France en plus.



J'ai d&#233;j&#224; un compte sur smugmug o&#249; l'espace est illimit&#233; et il propose m&#234;me l'envoi d'un backup &#224; la maison sur dvd ou cd, et 4/5 fa&#231;ons diff&#233;rentes de transf&#233;rer les donn&#233;es sur leurs serveurs. C'est assez pratique car il restes 2 ou 3 mani&#232;re de transf&#233;rer sans installer de logiciel ftp, par contre c'est long ...
Juste qu'il ne g&#232;re pas les vid&#233;os en MOV .... alors l'ordi permet de stocker &#231;a facilement. J'ai bien des h&#233;bergements de quelques Mo mais ils sont pleins &#224; craquer de photos en ligne, je trouve dommage de tout balancer pour des vid&#233;os de qualit&#233; r&#233;duite.
Si je change l'h&#233;bergement de mon nom de domaine pour un plus gros espace et que je remet tout dedans. A priori, l'adresse ne changeant pas, &#231;a doit rester. J'ai donc aussi cela &#224; faire avant lundi.


Merci beaucoup &#224; vous tous


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Pour l'iPod, c'est de l'exp&#233;rience personnelle, c'est vraiment le top.
Autre solution pour sauvegarder avec s&#233;curit&#233; tes photos : dans un cyber caf&#233; de temps en temps, tu graves des CD que tu t'envoies par la poste.
Sans blague : fais le. Tu regretterais toute ta vie la perte de ces photos.


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

Et bien Odr&#233;, c'est bient&#244;t le grand jour, je viens juste de d&#233;couvrir ton post.
Ton projet est un projet que j'aimerais faire avec mon amie, enfin c'est en pr&#233;vision.
Je te remercie pour ce post car j'ai appris plein de choses, &#231;a servira &#224; plein de gens.
Ah la la, je t'envie tu sais. 

Tu vas t'&#233;clater :love:

A tr&#232;s bient&#244;t


----------



## takamaka (7 Août 2007)

En voyage, je prends :

1 iPod et son adaptateur secteur comme ca j'ai &#224; la fois le bon son (pratique sous la tente) et un espace de stockage&#8230;

1 Camera connector (essay&#233; &#224; Mada). C'est un peu lent et ca d&#233;charge vite l'iPod mais c'est l&#233;ger &#224; transporter, et ca d&#233;panne bien ma foi. C'est une op&#233;ration que tu aussi faire &#224; l'h&#244;tel ou au cyber&#8230; bref l&#224; o&#249; y'a du jus!

1 zone de stockage sur Gmail avec une copie en ligne de mes documents de voyage au cas ou le iPod flancherait ou que l'on m'aurait "invit&#233;" &#224; vider mes poches&#8230;

0 Mac car :
a) y'a rien de plus chiant que de le trimballer partout en se disant "pourvu que je ne l'explose pas"&#8230;
b) le poids est important et quitte &#224; voyager autant ramener des souvenirs du voyage, et  puis la surface de contact est trop importante m&#234;me en 12" (je te rejoins sur ce point) et cela repr&#233;sente dans le sac &#224; dos une "double" charge quand il s'agit de le remplir ou de vider&#8230;

1 bloc note type Ixus car je peux shooter quand je veux o&#249; je veux (enfin presque).
et prochainement un K1O, Yes! :style: - edit: Bon sur ce point tu sembles bien &#233;quip&#233; 

_Je ne vois vraiment pas l'int&#233;r&#234;t d'un Palm sauf si l'on ne peut pas faire autrement
_
1 chargeur pour les piles que j'utilise avec la fiche de l'adaptateur secteur du Powerbook ou de l'iPod 

Aurelie85 a raison : les cybercaf&#233;s sont de super point d'&#233;changes et de rencontres. Il serait dommage de se priver de ce que finalement offre "le meilleur de la techonologie" - c&#224;d de bons vieux PC biens pourris &#224; l'&#233;tranger. M&#234;me que des fois, tu as droit au caf&#233;! 

Tu peux aussi envisager une cl&#233; USB avec Firefox PC (application autonome car on ne peut pas toujours installer un logiciel) et quelques addons utiles pour d&#233;poser tes fichiers en ligne (le chat dit vrai : une sauvegarde de temps ca fait vraiment pas de mal). Penses &#224; prendre ton t&#233;l&#233;phone mobile et une fois sur place tu ach&#232;tes des cr&#233;dits locaux pour appeler si besoin est&#8230;

En tout cas, quelque soit ton paquetage, Bon trip!


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> _Je ne vois vraiment pas l'intérêt d'un Palm sauf si l'on ne peut pas faire autrement
> _



C'est peut être que je suis trop accroc a ce truc aussi. pour moi, il y a toutes ma vie, toute ma mémoire dans mon Palm. C'est vraiment LE truc le plus important en déplacement. Même mon Mac c'est secondaire du moment que j'ai mon Palm. C'est rapide d'accès, garde tout ce que j'ai besoin en permanence et surtout, synchronisable avec mes ordi. Donc jamais peur de la perte de donnée. 

Néanmoins, je reconnais que ce qui est indispensable pour moi ne l'est pas forcément pour tout le monde  On peut se passer d'un Palm sans soucis  J'attend d'ailleurs beaucoup du iPhone pour cela.


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Le pied total


 
Il avait un gros sexe ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4355889 a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'iPod, c'est de l'exp&#233;rience personnelle, c'est vraiment le top.
> Autre solution pour sauvegarder avec s&#233;curit&#233; tes photos : dans un cyber caf&#233; de temps en temps, tu graves des CD que tu t'envoies par la poste.
> Sans blague : fais le. Tu regretterais toute ta vie la perte de ces photos.



La d&#233;cision a &#233;t&#233; prise dans l'apr&#232;s midi, j'opte pour l'ipod et je laisse l'ibook &#224; la maison. Et comme je vais surtout m'en servir dans le continent am&#233;ricain et bien sur je n'ai plus de temps pour choisir ici &#224; t&#234;te repos&#233;e, je vais en acheter un sur place au canada : il risque d'&#234;tre moins cher et la prise sera adapt&#233;e  



MamaCass a dit:


> Et bien Odr&#233;, c'est bient&#244;t le grand jour, je viens juste de d&#233;couvrir ton post.
> Ton projet est un projet que j'aimerais faire avec mon amie, enfin c'est en pr&#233;vision.
> Je te remercie pour ce post car j'ai appris plein de choses, &#231;a servira &#224; plein de gens.
> Ah la la, je t'envie tu sais.
> ...



Si tu veux des pr&#233;cisions administratives (c'est LA plus grosse partie &#224; organiser et le plus chiant), je peux te brieffer mais pas cette semaine  



takamaka a dit:


> En voyage, je prends :
> 
> 1 iPod et son adaptateur secteur comme ca j'ai &#224; la fois le bon son (pratique sous la tente) et un espace de stockage&#8230;
> 
> 1 Camera connector (essay&#233; &#224; Mada). C'est un peu lent et ca d&#233;charge vite l'iPod mais c'est l&#233;ger &#224; transporter, et ca d&#233;panne bien ma foi. C'est une op&#233;ration que tu aussi faire &#224; l'h&#244;tel ou au cyber&#8230; bref l&#224; o&#249; y'a du jus!



Oui voil&#224; l'ipod, c'est quand m&#234;me g&#233;nial si je pars 3/4 jours dans un endroit magnifique mais sans connexion internet et &#231;a me permet de pas penser &#224; &#233;conomiser mes cartes...
J'ai un lecteur de carte usb aussi, si &#231;a peut se brancher direct sur l'ipod ... De toutes fa&#231;on j'am&#232;ne des connectiques c'est pas lourd 
Le cam&#233;ra connector, je le trouverais aussi au canada, du coup je suis moins stress&#233;, l&#224; tout de suite maintenant.



takamaka a dit:


> 1 zone de stockage sur Gmail avec une copie en ligne de mes documents de voyage au cas ou le iPod flancherait ou que l'on m'aurait "invit&#233;" &#224; vider mes poches&#8230;



J'ai un compte gmail justement et un blog &#224; remplir (cliquer sur l'oeuf au plat dans ma signature) mais l'espace de stockage dont tu parles c'est les 1Go pour les mails ou autre chose ? 



takamaka a dit:


> 0 Mac car :
> a) y'a rien de plus chiant que de le trimballer partout en se disant "pourvu que je ne l'explose pas"&#8230;
> b) le poids est important et quitte &#224; voyager autant ramener des souvenirs du voyage, et  puis la surface de contact est trop importante m&#234;me en 12" (je te rejoins sur ce point) et cela repr&#233;sente dans le sac &#224; dos une "double" charge quand il s'agit de le remplir ou de vider&#8230;



Vi ... finalement je vais le pr&#234;ter &#224; quelqu'un ce portable, parce que j'aime pas le g&#226;chis ... je sens que dimanche je vais faire 30 Go de sauvegardes CD ...



takamaka a dit:


> 1 chargeur pour les piles que j'utilise avec la fiche de l'adaptateur secteur du Powerbook ou de l'iPod



&#199;a doit se trouver sur place aussi, ils ont l'air civilis&#233;s ...



takamaka a dit:


> Tu peux aussi envisager une cl&#233; USB avec Firefox PC (application autonome car on ne peut pas toujours installer un logiciel) et quelques addons utiles pour d&#233;poser tes fichiers en ligne (le chat dit vrai : une sauvegarde de temps ca fait vraiment pas de mal). Penses &#224; prendre ton t&#233;l&#233;phone mobile et une fois sur place tu ach&#232;tes des cr&#233;dits locaux pour appeler si besoin est&#8230;



J'ai un bon programme pour dimanche ... Par contre non pas de t&#233;l&#233;phone, j'ai la chance de pouvoir r&#233;sillier mon abonnement &#224; la date anniversaire du 21/12 et il parait qu'orange suspend l'abonnement si on envoie la photocopie du billet aller/retour (ah oui &#231;a aussi c'est du n'importe quoi, c'est deux fois moins cher d'acheter un aller/retour qu'un aller simple ...)



sonnyboy a dit:


> Il avait un gros sexe ?



Toi aussi tu vas me manquer Sonny 


Edit : Merci &#224; tous pour le briefing avant d&#233;part :love:


----------



## Nexka (7 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> La décision a été prise dans l'après midi, j'opte pour l'ipod et je laisse l'ibook à la maison. Et comme je vais surtout m'en servir dans le continent américain et bien sur je n'ai plus de temps pour choisir ici à tête reposée, je vais en acheter un sur place au canada : il risque d'être moins cher et la prise sera adaptée


 
Ah oui c'est ce que j'allais te dire  C'est moins cher ici  

Oula mais tu arrives bientot, va falloir que je me decide a faire le menage


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> La décision a été prise dans l'après midi, j'opte pour l'ipod et je laisse l'ibook à la maison. Et comme je vais surtout m'en servir dans le continent américain et bien sur je n'ai plus de temps pour choisir ici à tête reposée, je vais en acheter un sur place au canada : il risque d'être moins cher et la prise sera adaptée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu pars quand ???

Parce que normalement les gens qui se posent ce genre de questions ne partent pas... ou à la retraite...


----------



## MamaCass (7 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> Si tu veux des précisions administratives (c'est LA plus grosse partie à organiser et le plus chiant), je peux te brieffer mais pas cette semaine



Pas de problème, on se redit ça dans un an  

Bonne route


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Tu pars quand ???
> 
> Parce que normalement les gens qui se posent ce genre de questions ne partent pas... ou à la retraite...



Oula Sonny, voyons c'est écrit sur une de ces deux dernières pages 
Allez je te laisse retrouver


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

Coucou, 

J'ai mon ipod vidéo de 30 Go, seulement voilà Nexka me dit que, pour la musique, si l'on commence par l'utiliser avec le Mac et ensuite qu'on rajoute de la musique avec un PC, l'ipod formate tout ... bon la musique je m'en passe. 
Mais pour les photos ça se passe comment ?
Parce qu'au bout d'un moment je voudrais graver des CDS et je vais pas faire la fine bouche si l'on me propose un PC  

Quelqu'un a t'il essayé ? 

J'ai bien sûr déjà fait une recherche mais avec le mot PC sur un forum Mac ça donne rien.


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> Oula Sonny, voyons c'est écrit sur une de ces deux dernières pages
> Allez je te laisse retrouver


 
Ouais, enfin t'es toujours là, quoi...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Août 2007)

odr&#233;;4367535 a dit:
			
		

> Coucou,
> 
> J'ai mon ipod vid&#233;o de 30 Go, seulement voil&#224; Nexka me dit que, pour la musique, si l'on commence par l'utiliser avec le Mac et ensuite qu'on rajoute de la musique avec un PC, l'ipod formate tout ... bon la musique je m'en passe.
> Mais pour les photos &#231;a se passe comment ?



Bah, tu ne peux pas faire ce que tu veux avec un iPod. Il sera toujours li&#233; &#224; une seule et m&#234;me biblioth&#232;que iTunes. Celle avec laquelle tu as synchronis&#233; l'iPod pour la premi&#232;re fois. Tu ne peux donc pas copier de la musique de plein d'ordis diff&#233;rents*.

Maintenant si tu passes ton iPod en synchro manuelle, tu pourras lire la musique qu'il contient sur une autre machine, mais c'est tout. 

Pour les photos c'est diff&#233;rent et c'est ok.

Mes amiti&#233;s &#224; Robert Charleboi.


* il existe malgr&#233; tout des moyens d'outrepasser ces chicanes, mais je te sugg&#232;re de passer sur iGeneration pour plus de d&#233;tails.


----------



## yvos (16 Août 2007)

heu...il me semble que lorsque l'ipod est coupl&#233; avec un mac (manuel ou synchro auto), le disque dur est format&#233; en un truc que les PC ne peuvent pas lire...donc si c'est pour du transfert r&#233;gulier de photo en mode disque dur dans un environnement hostile de pc, il faut pas le formater en format mac (les puristes ajouteront le nom des format ...NFS et Fat 32?)


----------



## Gwen (16 Août 2007)

En effet, un iPod, pour fonctionner sur Mac ET PC. Doit &#234;tre format&#233; sur PC. ces derniers &#233;tant incapable de lire des disques Mac alors que le Mac lui peut acc&#233;der au donn&#233;es sur un disque PC sans soucis. Donc, tu installe ton iPod sur un PC, tu le met bien en synchro manuel puis tu pourra aussi l'utiliser sur Mac ensuite.


----------



## takamaka (16 Août 2007)

gwen a dit:


> Donc, tu installe ton iPod sur un PC, tu le met bien en synchro manuel puis tu pourra aussi l'utiliser sur Mac ensuite.


Exactement. Ainsi tu pourras te promener dans l'arborescence du disque et retrouver tous tes dossiers.


----------



## Amok (16 Août 2007)

odr&#233;;4355878 a dit:
			
		

> "Fais pas ta guenille. T'as voulu te charger, je t'ai pr&#233;venu, tu assumes, tu arr&#234;tes de chougner et tu marches !"



J'aime ce gar&#231;on ! :love:
S'il n'y avait l'aspect "marche", ce pourrait &#234;tre moi !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ouais, enfin t'es toujours l&#224;, quoi...



Phrase tr&#232;s juste si l'on consid&#232;re que tu parles pour toi  



WebOliver a dit:


> Bah, tu ne peux pas faire ce que tu veux avec un iPod. Il sera toujours li&#233; &#224; une seule et m&#234;me biblioth&#232;que iTunes. Celle avec laquelle tu as synchronis&#233; l'iPod pour la premi&#232;re fois. Tu ne peux donc pas copier de la musique de plein d'ordis diff&#233;rents*.
> 
> Maintenant si tu passes ton iPod en synchro manuelle, tu pourras lire la musique qu'il contient sur une autre machine, mais c'est tout.
> 
> ...



Ok je garde &#231;a dans un coin.



yvos a dit:


> heu...il me semble que lorsque l'ipod est coupl&#233; avec un mac (manuel ou synchro auto), le disque dur est format&#233; en un truc que les PC ne peuvent pas lire...donc si c'est pour du transfert r&#233;gulier de photo en mode disque dur dans un environnement hostile de pc, il faut pas le formater en format mac (les puristes ajouteront le nom des format ...NFS et Fat 32?)





gwen a dit:


> En effet, un iPod, pour fonctionner sur Mac ET PC. Doit &#234;tre format&#233; sur PC. ces derniers &#233;tant incapable de lire des disques Mac alors que le Mac lui peut acc&#233;der au donn&#233;es sur un disque PC sans soucis. Donc, tu installe ton iPod sur un PC, tu le met bien en synchro manuel puis tu pourra aussi l'utiliser sur Mac ensuite.





takamaka a dit:


> Exactement. Ainsi tu pourras te promener dans l'arborescence du disque et retrouver tous tes dossiers.



C'est &#224; dire que j'ai achet&#233; un ipod dans une bo&#238;te d&#233;j&#224; ouverte (moins cher) et donc d&#233;j&#224; utilis&#233;, s&#251;rement r&#233;initialis&#233; ... En le branchant l'ordi, j'ai veill&#233; &#224; bien &#233;teindre itunes quand il me demandait de synchroniser et j'ai pus naviguer dans l'ipod comme sur  un DD avec quelques limites : 
- je ne peux pas renommer le dossier photo (100APPLE) comme je veux sur l'ipod sinon, il ne retrouve pas mes photos.
- J'ai seulement importer les photos avec cam&#233;ra conector depuis mon appareil.
- Je les retrouve sur l'ipod et peux les copier sur l'ordi.
- Je n'ai pas encore utilis&#233; l'importation de photos depuis un ordinateur, j'attendais de savoir comment faire pour justement r&#233;gler l'ipod comme un DD ... 
Dans le dernier cas je ne sais pas comment cela se passe, l'ipod renomme le dossier photo en "102APPLE" ? il le prend comme il est ? En configuration DD, est ce que je peux visulaiser les photos ? 

Ah ... on me dit dans l'oreillette d'aller voir sur ig&#233;n&#233;ration. :rateau:

Vous avez l'air unanime, il faut que j'attende d'&#234;tre sur un PC pour le configurer en Disque Dur manuel. 



Amok a dit:


> J'aime ce gar&#231;on ! :love:
> S'il n'y avait l'aspect "marche", ce pourrait &#234;tre moi !



H&#233; h&#233;   Pour aller loin il faut marcher longtemps* ... :love: 

*ils ont un peu ce genre de phrase au Qu&#233;bec, il faut que je note, il faut que je note ...


----------



## takamaka (17 Août 2007)

odr&#233;;4368072 a dit:
			
		

> Phrase tr&#232;s juste si l'on consid&#232;re que tu parles pour toi


:mouais: Toujours pas partie? Bonjour l'effet d'annonce&#8230;  


			
				odr&#233;;4368072 a dit:
			
		

> - Je n'ai pas encore utilis&#233; l'importation de photos depuis un ordinateur, j'attendais de savoir comment faire pour justement r&#233;gler l'ipod comme un DD ...


- Connectez l&#8217;iPod &#224; l&#8217;ordinateur. 
- Lancez iTunes s&#8217;il ne s&#8217;ouvre pas automatiquement. 
- S&#233;lectionnez l&#8217;ic&#244;ne iPod dans la sous-fen&#234;tre Source. 
- Cliquez sur l&#8217;onglet R&#233;sum&#233;. 

Pour la plupart des mod&#232;les d&#8217;iPod (sauf l&#8217;iPod shuffle): 
S&#233;lectionnez &#171;Activer l&#8217;utilisation comme disque dur&#187; ou &#171;Organiser les morceaux et listes de lecture manuellement&#187;. Ces deux choix vous permettent d&#8217;utiliser l&#8217;iPod comme disque dur. Si vous s&#233;lectionnez &#171;Organiser les morceaux et listes de lecture manuellement&#187;, iTunes ne met pas automatiquement l&#8217;iPod &#224; jour avec la biblioth&#232;que iTunes. Si vous voulez qu&#8217;iTunes mette automatiquement votre iPod &#224; jour, s&#233;lectionnez plut&#244;t &#171;Activer l&#8217;utilisation comme disque dur&#187;. (source Apple)



			
				odr&#233;;4368072 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ... on me dit dans l'oreillet te d'aller voir sur ig&#233;n&#233;ration. :rateau:


Faut pas le prendre comme ca, on a juste dit d'aller voir ailleurs :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:


			
				odr&#233;;4368072 a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez l'air unanime, il faut que j'attende d'&#234;tre sur un PC pour le configurer en Disque Dur manuel.


Oui
Cependant "Si vous utilisez votre iPod comme disque dur avec un PC Windows, n&#8217;oubliez pas que le syst&#232;me de fichiers FAT32 ne peut g&#233;rer que des fichiers inf&#233;rieurs &#224; 4 gigaoctets. Quel que soit l&#8217;espace disponible sur votre iPod, vous ne pouvez pas copier des fichiers plus importants."



			
				odr&#233;;4368072 a dit:
			
		

> H&#233; h&#233;   Pour aller loin il faut marcher longtemps* ... :love:


Ben t'a pas fini de marcher&#8230;


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2007)

sinon, fait gaffe de pas rester en rade &#224; la fronti&#232;re bolivie-chili, il fait froid &#224; 5000m et les 7km qui s&#233;parent les deux spots &#224; bus sont tr&#232;eeeeeeeees fatiguants &#224; pieds 
Ca serait con que ton disque dur soit HS parce qu'il fait -10&#176;C apr&#232;s tant d'efforts pour le faire fonctionner


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Août 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Ca serait con que ton disque dur soit HS parce qu'il fait -10°C après tant d'efforts pour le faire fonctionner



Sans compter que t'as la gourde qui gèle...


----------



## Picouto (17 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sans compter que t'as la gourde qui gèle...


T'inquiète ! Elle a pris des vêtements chauds !


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2007)

j'ai pas os&#233;


----------



## takamaka (17 Août 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> T'inqui&#232;te ! Elle a pris des v&#234;tements chauds !


Il y aurait donc des f&#233;tichistes au bar


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Je suis pour l'instant à Montréal donc le Chili c'est un peu pour l'année prochaine 
Si si regardez sur une carte ...

Merci Takamaka pour toutes ces précisions, que je n'ai même pas trouvé sur igénération*    

*Je sais pas faire la recherche là bas...


----------



## Gwen (17 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je suis pour l'instant à Montréal .../...



Dit bonjours a Belle-maman pour moi si tu la croise 













Sinon, t'es super en avance pour l'ouverture de l'Apple Store Rue Sainte Catherine


----------



## takamaka (28 Mars 2011)

gwen a dit:


> Dit bonjours a Belle-maman pour moi si tu la croise
> Sinon, t'es super en avance pour l'ouverture de l'Apple Store Rue Sainte Catherine



Dites, odré, elle est rentrée?! 
car, j'ai pas vu les photos.

Ca c'est du déterrage de post ...


----------



## tirhum (28 Mars 2011)

takamaka a dit:


> Dites, odré, elle est rentrée?!


Elle n'est surtout plus membre de ce forum


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

takamaka a dit:


> Ca c'est du déterrage de post ...



j'ai fait mieux mille années avant que tu ne t'inscrives et je casse des tortues luths tous les matins. alors faisez pas les *ons !


----------

